# Homemade dyno



## s_pisco7084 (Nov 25, 2013)

I've made a dyno for myself but I don't know what pinion/spur to put on the slave motor. How could I find his out ? On the slave I'm using 73/57 with a 17.5 motor.


----------



## moosefoot (Aug 7, 2012)

I used a Novak sentry to find out what my amp draw and rpm were on the track and then matched my Blaser dyno to those numbers with the same car. You will also need to figure out your rpm settings in your eagle tree logger which takes trial and error but again match the rpm the eagle tree gives you at 4.22v to what the cars rpm was at 4.22v. Its a pain in the but. Most dynos use a 21.5 motor but that isnt a huge deal. Just remember that your dyno wont give the same numbers as a mass market Dyno and I have never seen a home made dyno that is worth a hoot. Get ahold of Randy at Stryker racing and buy a Blaser Dyno, save yourself years of struggle and cost.


----------



## s_pisco7084 (Nov 25, 2013)

moosefoot said:


> I used a Novak sentry to find out what my amp draw and rpm were on the track and then matched my dyno to those numbers with the same car. You will also need to *figure out your rpm settings in your eagle tree logger* which takes trial and error but again match the rpm the eagle tree gives you at 4.22v to what the cars rpm was at 4.22v. Its a pain in the but.




Could you elaborate a little more on what you mean by figuring out my RPM settings in the eagle tree.... Not sure I've played with any settings...


----------



## moosefoot (Aug 7, 2012)

check your PMs


----------

